# Rehome maltese



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello,
My sister has cancer and has been fighting this disease for 6 years. She has a sweet 2.5 year old maltese female has been spayed from a reputable breeder that she would like to rehome to someone on this forum that lives in GA. I can't adopt her as I have more pets than I can care for. Please PM me if somone would like to give her a good home. Must be approved.
Thanks
Janett


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Just wanted to say good luck with everything and my prayers are with all of you, Janet.
Xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Janet - so very sorry to hear about your sister.

I would PM Edie (plentypets20), as she is involved in rescue. Also consider NorthCentral Maltese or Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. They will be sure to find the perfect home for her, they would be very selective.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister...

I'm sure her little fluff will find a wonderful furever home...

Wish I had room for a #6....


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so sorry, Jannett, to hear of your sister's illness.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your sister's issues, that must be so hard on her.

You might want to have your sister check her contract - if she is from a reputable breeder, it's usually in the contract that you aren't allowed to rehome, that they must be returned to the breeder. Maybe that is an option?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My sister is in Georgia, and due to allergy issues in her stepson, hasn't been able to get a dog until lately when they got a six month old Maltipoo. She mentioned wishing she could have gotten a Maltese, so I'll see if she is interested, if in fact your sister's breeder didn't stipulate in her contract that the dog would have to be returned if a new home was needed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> So sorry to hear of your sister's issues, that must be so hard on her.
> 
> You might want to have your sister check her contract - if she is from a reputable breeder, it's usually in the contract that you aren't allowed to rehome, that they must be returned to the breeder. Maybe that is an option?


Every reputable/ethical breeder I know puts this in the contract. An ethical breeder will ALWAYS want to know if a dog of their breeding is placed with someone else. Not only due to the contract but out of respect for the breeder, I hope you sister will contact the breeder and make sure that she is involved in any placement decisions.

And I will keep your sister in my prayers. So sorry she is having to face this fight.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Janett - I am so sorry for what your family is going through. There are 3 really good rescues represented here on SM - Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, Northcentral Maltese Rescue, and American Maltese Association Rescue. You might check their individual websites for contact information and see who's able to help out.

All the best to you and your family! My prayers are with you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Im so sorry about your sister's illness and sorry her little pooch needs tobe rehomed. As mentioned most reputable breeders have the stipulation in their contract regarding re-homing.

Having said that, when my Quincy's parents had to move out of the country his mama wanted to find him a good home with someone she 'knew' ( via the forums for instance) so she could feel some comfort as to who he was with. Her contract did have the stipulation, but when I was the potential adopter, she contacted the breeder she explained her delima, and gave her my number so the breeder could contact me and check me out. When the breeder found I already had maltese 'experience' and I gave her my vets number for reference.. she Ok'd me to take Quincy. 

Since Quincy was 4 years old at the time, and neutered, and breeder just had new pups, I think she felt it was in Quincy's best interest to come to me. So the 'restriction' isn't necessairly an obstacle but must go thru the proper procedure I think.

Prayers going out for your sister and for this little girl to find a loving home!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your sister and hope that she can find a good home for her maltese through her breeder, as others have recommended.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I am so sorry, Jannett, to hear of your sister's illness.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Janet, your sister and all of you are in my thoughts and prayers. I think Terri put real perspective on contacting the breeder. Please don't see this as an obstacle. A breeder will want to know about a potential adopter for the sake of the well-being of the dog but it would be highly unlikely that a breeder would insist the dog be returned rather than placed directly from your sister or you into a good home. Bless you both for caring so much ...


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, it has been a battle for my sister as well as family. She is fighting so hard and has over 100 chemo treatments. The doctor told her no more chemo. I contacted the breeder and she told me to place her as she understands. My sister Ann wants her to go to someone that will give her love and care as she is a lapdog . 
Thanks so much for everyone's kind words.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So, so sorry to get this news Janett---prayers going up for all of you! Also that little puppy-love will be rehomed in a place your sis can know is God's provision. 
Sending big hugs.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your sister. Please convey to her that we are praying for her.

I wish we were closer. My Mom has been talking about wanting a lap dog.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry to read about your sister 

I wish her and her malt the very best. Hope a new home can be found for the malt.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janet - I'm so sorry about your sister. So many of us have been going through this with our loved ones. I'm glad you spoke to the breeder and hoping someone here might take her or have someone special who might be able to. If not then I would contact one of the rescues. I know they're so overburdened with dogs right now that it would be a blessing if you knew someone wonderful.


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Janett I sent you a pm.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Janet:
I'm very sorry to read about your sister. Hugs and prayers, I'm sure the right home will open up for this little lap dog.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your sister Janet. Saying many prayers for her and your family.


----------



## Ahhunter (Oct 29, 2011)

Janett, 
My prayers are with your family and your sister. I know this is a hard time for everyone, but I also know that God works through prayers. I have sent you a private message about your sister's little one, and I pray that you can find a good home for her.

With love,
Ann
And with puppy kisses,
Burt


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry about your sister.....praying for her...and a good home for her baby....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Janet, I am so sorry to hear this about your sister. This has got to be so hard for all of you.

As for her rehoming her beloved Maltese ... I have a feeling the right person will soon adopt her. 

My prayers are with your sister and her precious fluff baby.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the health of your sister. Thinking of you all. My Momloves the Maltese breed (and has had 2 beautiful Malts ~now at the Rainbow Bridge). She is the reason we decide to add our Bella to our family. Mom really wants another Maltese in her family. She lives in AL but would likely be more than willing to travel. Please feel free to message me and I will put you directly in contact with my Mom. She is a spoiler at heart and a lap dog who loves to be snuggled and groomed is totally her type  .


----------

